# Torque vs Ranger



## MOJAVE MO

This Rookie Review may help an OTT gangsta shooting newbie!

The Torque has been ruining me for a few weeks. Multiple tubes currently convex my rusty 50 years of sling shooting so I shelved it to learn the Ranger. I was feeling good on the Ranger (this means six in a row) until I got the Scorpion (9 in a row).

However last night I summoned my courage to rookie-tie some noname flatbands OTT to the Torque.

On my second round of 12 shots I banged ELEVEN IN A ROW!!. Please excuse any errors as I am weeping as I type. The 'attaboy drug' has claws...

I saw a post last night before the Forum Server Implosion of 2018 where the shooter spoke of the frame as a pivoting lever in the hand and not necessarily a hand formed fork. I put it to use this morning and I understand what that means. I think I want a baseball with a 3" OTT fork popping out if it.......wth did that come from?

I will also acknowledge that I am also overly proud that I tied these bands on myself (no utube) and that they work! I am still going to order some looped sets from SimpleShot and revisit that form in the future. As if right now, I may have a Ranger to put in my tradin' box! MM
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Oh, it's wonderful to have a good, flexible frame!

Some of us even set up the Torque for TTF with tubes!

Congratulations on getting her tied up to your satisfaction!


----------



## Jolly Roger

KawKan said:


> Oh, it's wonderful to have a good, flexible frame!
> 
> Some of us even set up the Torque for TTF with tubes!
> 
> Congratulations on getting her tied up to your satisfaction!


I just had two more frames cut out of 1/4" steel just so they would not be flexible. I don't want a frame flexing while I'm shooting. No Way.


----------



## 3danman

The Torque isn't the most comfortably shooter in my hands but I've always shot well with it. I also like the slotted holes.


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's wonderful to have a good, flexible frame!
> Some of us even set up the Torque for TTF with tubes!
> Congratulations on getting her tied up to your satisfaction!
> 
> 
> 
> I just had two more frames cut out of 1/4" steel just so they would not be flexible. I don't want a frame flexing while I'm shooting. No Way.
Click to expand...

 pretty sure he means flexible in you can shoot tubes and flat bands. Not the frame flexing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Thanks KK! It was odd to find a groove so quickly after actually disliking this purchase. Now I want one more to experiment with!!


KawKan said:


> Oh, it's wonderful to have a good, flexible frame!
> Some of us even set up the Torque for TTF with tubes!
> Congratulations on getting her tied up to your satisfaction!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

The Torque is to me one of the best plastic point and shoot frames out there. It's just spot on. Plus it floats!!


----------



## Jolly Roger

I'll take the PP Ranger or Scorpion over the Tork any day.


----------



## mattwalt

I do like the Torque - its a great frame. But its a hard mistress, and very unforgiving of its masters mistakes.

I use mine probably more than any other frame - everything from 4.5 to 10mm


----------



## Cjw

The torque is a great frame. Shooting 20/40s it's spot on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman

Jolly Roger said:


> I'll take the PP Ranger or Scorpion over the Tork any day.


What if it's a Chinese knockoff? Then it's probably on par right?


----------



## Jolly Roger

3danman said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the PP Ranger or Scorpion over the Tork any day.
> 
> 
> 
> What if it's a Chinese knockoff? Then it's probably on par right?
Click to expand...

The Chinese Scout knockoff is a good strong frame....as for the Tork, the design just does not sit well in my hand.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Wanted to love the Torque but could never find a grip on the son-of-a-gun. Sleek lookin' rascal though.


----------



## hoggy

i am beginning to like the torque more after adding a pouch twist. haven't shot a ranger.


----------



## Jolly Roger

hoggy said:


> i am beginning to like the torque more after adding a pouch twist. haven't shot a ranger.


Go to Pocket Predator.com and order a Ranger or Ranger Tac. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Fiveshooter

The title is Torque vs Ranger yet there is nothing on the Ranger in the review. I have them both, I like them both but I like the Ranger much better.


----------



## Cjw

I've owned both. Liked the Ranger for flat bands and the Torque for looped tubes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fiveshooter

mattwalt said:


> I do like the Torque - its a great frame. But its a hard mistress, and very unforgiving of its masters mistakes.
> 
> I use mine probably more than any other frame - everything from 4.5 to 10mm


If by "unforgiving" you mean prone to fork hits I have to agree. I like the frame. It's not a favorite by any means but I feel like the original style and feel could have been maintained while giving it a wider shooting gap for my less than perfect shooting form.


----------



## mattwalt

Fiveshooter.

yes exactly - it occasionally and for no reason simply seems to shoot itself. The fork gap is pretty narrow at 30mm. Its the only frame I have had that I have had a fork hit with to date (though I do think that was a loop mis-alignment issue / or a bad day). Though I asked this question of another shooter and they mentioned the odd unaccountable flyer.

Its still one of my go-to frames (in top 3 maybe) though and do love shooting it. Its actually a extremely good BB shooter.


----------



## Cjw

Never had fork hit with the Torque, Maybe it's because I've shot an SPS for so long I'm use to shooting looped tubes. Which are less forgiving than flats with a poor release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Allst

Shot the Torques after putting it down for months. very nice.


----------



## Jolly Roger

The Pocket Predator Ranger does come in several styles and has been copied by many makers. On the PP website you can find both TTF and OTT or Universal Rangers. The Ranger fits nicely in the hand using a pinch grip. I have the poly molded Ranger with the quick band attachment method and I have the Camo Ergo Cast Aluminum Ranger that Bill Hays sent me. The cast aluminum Ranger fits my hand better than anything else I've shot with exception of the molded Scorpion which fits equally as nice in my hand. The cast Ranger does have low forks and if you're not paying attention forks hits happen. But that has forced me to be more aware of my form on each shot. You'll never get a fork hit with the Scorpion. I think it would be impossible even if you tried real hard to do so.

I shot quite a few slingshots before becoming the proud owner of the Cast Aluminum Ranger which can be ordered from Pro Shot in the UK. It'll cost you a $100 bill to get it across the Atlantic Ocean but paying $100 for a piece of art like the Ranger is well worth the cost and more likely inclined to get one shooting it well. I know that beauty isn't a necessary factor when it comes to slingshots and performance should take precedence over beauty, but with the Cast Ranger you get both.

Did I forget to mention? Oh yes I did forget to mention that the Cast Aluminum Ranger comes drilled ready to accept the Pocket Predator Pro Clip no tie band attachment method. The Pro Clips and their attachment hardware are sold on the Pocket Predator website for $10.

I could easily decide to make my Cast Camo Ergo Aluminum Ranger from Bill my one and only slingshot. Which would probably be a great thing to do if I didn't also enjoy shooting a dozen other styles that I've added to my collection. But I am leaning towards making the Cast Ranger my 24/5 slingshot. I'll make a commitment to shoot it and only it five days a week from Monday to Friday. Then on Saturday and Sunday I'll allow myself to shoot whatever else I choose to shoot.

Yes I had a Torque for a short period of time that I bought from CJW but found out rather quickly that the grip just did not fit my hand at all. Plus the fork gap is too narrow to suit my tastes or poor skill level. Would I buy another Torque? No not at all since I've already determined it isn't for me. Would I buy another Ranger? Of course I would. Then I could leave one in the p/u and have one that stayed home for my daily shooting sessions.

Comparing the Ranger vs. the Torque price wise they are about the same for the molded frames. But the price of the Cast Aluminum Frame is a whole different ball park. But great buy if you're committed enough to shoot one slingshot and become good with it .... eventually.


----------



## Cjw

What it boils down to is what you shoot well and like to shoot. I have probably one of the largest Slingshot collections on the forum not as big as Flatbands. I've shot or owned about everything out there at one time or another. My 3 slingshots of choice because I shoot them the best is SPS, Stealth Shot from Dan Hood and The Scout from Simpleshot. But you may not shoot any of them well. If you look at the winners in the Slingshot World Cup, none were shooting anything made by US vendors. So to say one Slingshot is better than another the question is for who ? Nathan's won 4 east coast slingshot tournaments shooting a Axiom Occularis of his Design. I own one and don't Shot it well at all . But it works perfectly for him. You have to find what works for you and nobody can tell you what that is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Love me the Torque design. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

No one would know from the picture or even holding that frame in their hand that it is an exact Chinese copy of the Torque.


----------



## mattwalt

I noticed ;-)

But its not an exact copy.


----------



## Wignorant

Looking forward to my Torque Cjw. I can't wait to shoot a bent frame. And I'm starting to really love tubes equally. Now if I can just finish this last Luke Cage episode I am gonna go throw a few hundred rounds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie

mattwalt said:


> I noticed ;-)
> 
> But its not an exact copy.


Yep, picked it up also. It's missing the Simple-Shot logo on the fork.


----------



## Allst

I can't speak to the Ranger but my best frame is the Scorpion. I had not shot the Torque for months. Today I put on a wrap and gave it a go. I have to admit I have missed it.


----------



## Fiveshooter

Cjw said:


> What it boils down to is what you shoot well and like to shoot. I have probably one of the largest Slingshot collections on the forum not as big as Flatbands. I've shot or owned about everything out there at one time or another. My 3 slingshots of choice because I shoot them the best is SPS, Stealth Shot from Dan Hood and The Scout from Simpleshot. But you may not shoot any of them well. If you look at the winners in the Slingshot World Cup, none were shooting anything made by US vendors. So to say one Slingshot is better than another the question is for who ? Nathan's won 4 east coast slingshot tournaments shooting a Axiom Occularis of his Design. I own one and don't Shot it well at all . But it works perfectly for him. You have to find what works for you and nobody can tell you what that is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have several SPSs and several Axioms. I think I shoot them equally as good (or bad on some occasions). The Axiom has been my favorite Simple Shot design since I bought my first polyethylene one. I bought the aluminum one in two different styles and several of the newer molded ones. I don't care much for all the different colors and generally choose black but I can't knock the design in any way. I would buy a full custom Axiom Ocularis if I could find someone to build it for me.


----------



## 3danman

Jolly Roger said:


> No one would know from the picture or even holding that frame in their hand that it is an exact Chinese copy of the Torque.


Thank god we have you to bring it up though, right?

Also, it's a lot more obvious if you actually own a Torque. I shoot mine a lot and the one in the photo doesn't look right. I may have thought it was an outdated model or, hmm, a knockoff.


----------



## roirizla

Based on some of these user comments alone I'm suddenly more inclined to buy a Torque.

I love some PP slingshots but not all. Same with SS and I think that's the point right? It's down to your own experience, bias and conviction.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wignorant

Just got my hands on a torque care of Cjw. I like the way it fits in my hand. You can even go pistol grip style and there are grooves in the finger. I can't wait to go throw some rounds in the range with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter

Cjw said:


> Never had fork hit with the Torque, Maybe it's because I've shot an SPS for so long I'm use to shooting looped tubes. Which are less forgiving than flats with a poor release.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I suspect you have less "poor releases" than many of us. I can accidentally fork hit most any frame with a narrow shooting gap and I can frame hit most any frame with an very shallow shooting gap. That may be why I like the PP Ranger OTT better than the Torque. It has a wide but shallow shooting gap and shrugs off frame hits like a duck shrugs off water. I still think that material may be some alien technology that Bill won't share with us. Hitting your own hand sucks though. Yep speaking from experience on that one


----------



## Fiveshooter

Jolly Roger said:


> No one would know from the picture or even holding that frame in their hand that it is an exact Chinese copy of the Torque.


Mine appear to be the same as far as dimensions go. I have not fork hit the Chinese Torque look alike......yet. I would like to know what all the Chinese characters say on it. Just looks like alien symbols to me.


----------



## THWACK!

BushpotChef said:


> Love me the Torque design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Hare! Hare! So you've been hunting again???


----------



## BushpotChef

THWACK! said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me the Torque design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hare! Hare! So you've been hunting again???
Click to expand...

As often as possible!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter

THWACK! said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me the Torque design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hare! Hare! So you've been hunting again???
Click to expand...

*If that's a Torque clone how ya gonna be sure that's not a cloned rabbit?*


----------



## Fiveshooter

Cjw said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's wonderful to have a good, flexible frame!
> Some of us even set up the Torque for TTF with tubes!
> Congratulations on getting her tied up to your satisfaction!
> 
> 
> 
> I just had two more frames cut out of 1/4" steel just so they would not be flexible. I don't want a frame flexing while I'm shooting. No Way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure he means flexible in you can shoot tubes and flat bands. Not the frame flexing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

EGGSACKLY


----------



## Fiveshooter

ShootnCoastie said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed ;-)
> 
> But its not an exact copy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, picked it up also. It's missing the Simple-Shot logo on the fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torque.jpg
Click to expand...

*The "missing" logo is probably a good thing so if one fails and causes an injury later at least the wrong company won't suffer a hurt reputation until the truth came out. I'm not saying they are likely to break but I have no idea what the material is. All the listings call it HDPE and it isn't HDPE for sure. *


----------



## 3danman

Fiveshooter said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed ;-)
> 
> But its not an exact copy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, picked it up also. It's missing the Simple-Shot logo on the fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torque.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The "missing" logo is probably a good thing so if one fails and causes an injury later at least the wrong company won't suffer a hurt reputation until the truth came out. I'm not saying they are likely to break but I have no idea what the material is. All the listings call it HDPE and it isn't HDPE for sure. *
Click to expand...

And, as we saw from Cjw's post of the PP slingshot, even proper production frames still have lemons. Test your frames, everybody! Oh and eye protection too.


----------



## BushpotChef

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me the Torque design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hare! Hare! So you've been hunting again???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If that's a Torque clone how ya gonna be sure that's not a cloned rabbit?*
Click to expand...

Much like the Torque clone, he tasted all the same to me. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

BushpotChef said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me the Torque design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hare! Hare! So you've been hunting again???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As often as possible!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good for you!

I'm too busy hunting bloodletting "skeeters" to go after hairy things.

That's not a bad thing, though, because skeeters are much smaller, and thus present more of a challenge.

Enjoy the hunt, my friend.


----------



## THWACK!

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me the Torque design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hare! Hare! So you've been hunting again???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If that's a Torque clone how ya gonna be sure that's not a cloned rabbit?*
Click to expand...

The cloned ones don't carry the tularemia disease. He'll find out about an hour after he eats it.


----------



## THWACK!

BushpotChef said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me the Torque design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hare! Hare! So you've been hunting again???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If that's a Torque clone how ya gonna be sure that's not a cloned rabbit?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like the Torque clone, he tasted all the same to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good for you.

I'd been told that Torque clones and rabbit clones "taste like chicken", but I suppose that's only if you remove the hare from them.

just sayin'


----------



## skropi

Thwack, are you so thwacky because of the thwackyness of your nick, or because you are always thwackfull?


----------



## BushpotChef

skropi said:


> Thwack, are you so thwacky because of the thwackyness of your nick, or because you are always thwackfull?


I think he racks up thwacks, in fact, I think he stacks em. Packs thwacks in 6 packs, not sure, just ask em 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

BushpotChef said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thwack, are you so thwacky because of the thwackyness of your nick, or because you are always thwackfull?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he racks up thwacks, in fact, I think he stacks em. Packs thwacks in 6 packs, not sure, just ask em
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh yes, now it makes sense ????


----------

